# Golden Retriever puppies surprised about pool being empty



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

I enjoyed it! I also saw more videos of this litter. Puppies are so precious!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hina said:


> I enjoyed it! I also saw more videos of this litter. Puppies are so precious!


Aren't they? I wonder if the breeder of these pups is on the forum. They look like they have an excellent pedigree behind them. I would love a young pup who's ready to immerse himself at 8 weeks! My lab mix pup from 17 years ago screamed when I bathed him the day after bringing him home. He never liked to swim. Mercy likes to swim, but she didn't feel comfortable getting wet until 6 months of age. Now, how about a puppy who cries when there's NO water! LOL!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

The video says the account was terminated due to multiple copyright infringement notices. I wonder what that's about.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> The video says the account was terminated due to multiple copyright infringement notices. I wonder what that's about.


I wonder too. Did the owner of these puppies get mad because I shared this precious video with others?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I wonder too. Did the owner of these puppies get mad because I shared this precious video with others?


Copyright infringement means they (the YouTube account) posted videos from other people/companies without their permission. I highly doubt it has to do with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I've seen that video so I know which your talking about they are adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

They are from Heritage Goldens in Colorado. I apologize if I was not to share this.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> They are from Heritage Goldens in Colorado. I apologize if I was not to share this.


Sorry. I think I explained it wrong. You didn't do anything wrong. The personal who uploaded it to their YouTube account and acted like it was their own did something wrong. It's like if I took copies of videos of Mercy from your site without your permission than uploaded it saying Mercy was mine. You would want that to stop, because Mercy isn't mine. She is yours. So even if Erika shared the video I posted of your Mercy, Erika is innocent. I was wrong to steal your video. 

Idk if that makes any more sense. My communication skills seem off today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Brave said:


> Sorry. I think I explained it wrong. You didn't do anything wrong. The personal who uploaded it to their YouTube account and acted like it was their own did something wrong. It's like if I took copies of videos of Mercy from your site without your permission than uploaded it saying Mercy was mine. You would want that to stop, because Mercy isn't mine. She is yours. So even if Erika shared the video I posted of your Mercy, Erika is innocent. I was wrong to steal your video.
> 
> Idk if that makes any more sense. My communication skills seem off today.
> 
> ...


I know. I was actually speaking to the breeder of these puppies. If someone claimed the puppies as their own, I would certainly understand the breeder being upset. I do hope my YouTube movies of Mercy go viral!


----------

